# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  Rainy Morning

## amyb

More showers during the night and this morning too. Now glorious sun, but no rainbows here in Lurin.

----------


## Hawke

> More showers during the night and this morning too. Now glorious sun, but no rainbows here in Lurin.



Not much better than seeing a rainbow on St. Barts in the morning. Remember many on Flamond in the early morning.

----------


## amyb

My friend Missy brings out the rainbows

----------


## GramChop

> My friend Missy brings out the rainbows



It sure appeared that way during my stay earlier this month.  I saw a rainbow EVERY day.  The crazy thing was some portion of a rainbow appeared in the same spot every morning when I was at La Baleine.  The day I departed the island I went to the Colombier hillside to say my farewells to Rosita and dang it if there wasn't a full rainbow AGAIN!  I simply thanked God for His blessing and smiled.

----------


## stbartshopper

Rainbows are wonderful to see on the island!

----------

